# Heads up all Lj's that are working the craftshows this year - 12' x 12' Canopy sale



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

I just wanted to pass this little find along you all of you that will be joining me in the craftshow scene this year. I found this deal today and thought that you might want to know about it.

MCSports has the following going on right now:

10'x10' Quik Shade Canopy on sale for $69.00 (normally 99.00)
But if you go online to www.MCSports.com and clip on the weekly ad you will get a 20% off almost anything in the store coupon.

So, you can get a 12'x12' Quik Shade Canopy for $79.00. Colors are Blue, Green, and White.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

For those not familiar with shows it is best to only purchase a white canopy. Some shows will reject vendors with any other color. Also if you plan on doing more than a handfull of shows I would suggest investing in a professional canopy. I've seen more than a few cheap canopies flipped inside out by sudden gusts of wind. They're also not the most watertight.

BTW I've been doing shows ( both indoor and outdoor) for 5 years. My first tent was an top of the line ez up and it lasted for the first 1 1/2 years. I still have it but it leaks like the exxon valdeze and is a bit rickety. I now have a craft hut which ran me 900 but I don't have to worry about it ruining my product.

Just my .02
John


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

The other problem I see with this canopy is it's 12×12 most fairs sell 10×10 space.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I missed the sale. They are all double that price or more.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## timthetoolman (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, the past couple years i've seen walmart selling the ez up canopies really cheap, thinking about getting one myself soon.


----------

